# I have to share a shot-



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 6, 2021)

I took a picture of a bottle I picked up, yesterday- I think it would make a great calendar or print- if I found a calendar with bottle pix like this, I would make room for it! What do you think? If I can’t I.d. It, at least I can play with pix of it! 
Kat





>^..^ 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 8, 2021)

It is a pretty and artistic photo, but it looks upside-down, like it's about to pour something in my lap - a bit unsettling.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 8, 2021)

Looks like an alien ant eater to me…. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Sep 9, 2021)

It's obviously the gas mask mutant from Pink Floyds "The Wall" right?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 10, 2021)

embe said:


> It's obviously the gas mask mutant from Pink Floyds "The Wall" right?



Omg, your so right! Spot on. >^..^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfalen (Oct 1, 2021)

Wow, that's disturbing

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

Subliminal alcoholic reference I'm inclined to agree. Nice image, Wildcat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 4, 2021)

embe said:


> It's obviously the gas mask mutant from Pink Floyds "The Wall" right?


You nailed that one!!!!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> You nailed that one!!!!


1980 L.A. one of the greatest!!! Shows ever


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

I saw them June 11 1994 at Shea Stadium in N.Y. which was torn down in 2008. Nothing like a Pink Floyd concert with laser show outside.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I saw them June 11 1994 at Shea Stadium in N.Y. which was torn down in 2008. Nothing like a Pink Floyd concert with laser show outside.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Giddy up


----------



## Toma777 (Oct 4, 2021)

Is that a ceiling fan in the reflection?

That is a cool pic. To be really arty it needs some liquid coming out of it.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 6, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Is that a ceiling fan in the reflection?
> 
> That is a cool pic. To be really arty it needs some liquid coming out of it.



I don’t think the ceiling fan light was on, here, because it’s obnoxious! Are you talking about that star thing on the forehead of the gas mask? I see it but I really don’t know what it’s from. Liquid would be so cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I saw them June 11 1994 at Shea Stadium in N.Y. which was torn down in 2008. Nothing like a Pink Floyd concert with laser show outside.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Lucky! Closest I ever got was way back in high school…. Stoned to the bone, listening to dark side of the moon…. When the stereo which was on a shelf, above me? Decided it was a good time to fall on my head! Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 6, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Lucky! Closest I ever got was way back in high school…. Stoned to the bone, listening to dark side of the moon…. When the stereo which was on a shelf, above me? Decided it was a good time to fall on my head! Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Way2go Spicoli. Fast Times


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 6, 2021)

I love playing with this stuff!
It will be a Calendar someday…. But I’m really picky… so maybe in 20 years I will have enough pix that make the cut.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 6, 2021)

What are you doing. Is that a Benicia color from the bottle?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 6, 2021)

No but I wish cuz that stuff is beautiful! I’m using only filters on my iPhone 11 Pro and a super Smokey sky also puts a weird cast in pictures. They put a super nice camera in those- I hear the new phone that people are waiting on, has an even better camera.  
These are the same picture here.









And the weird sheen is from this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What are you doing. Is that a Benicia color from the bottle?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Dug this yesterday, it's the nicest blue i found but of course it's a slick. I just thought W.W could light it up nicely or R,B.64 could turn it into a nice glass. I'm going to say a art deco soda bottle.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 6, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Dug this yesterday, it's the nicest blue i found but of course it's a slick. I just thought W.W could light it up nicely or R,B.64 could turn it into a nice glass. I'm going to say a art deco soda bottle.


I
I need to post better pictures it's a 12 panel bottle


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 6, 2021)

I love that mug base! Pretty bottle. I’m not sure I’ve seen one like that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What are you doing. Is that a Benicia color from the bottle?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Right? I wish! No- but those bottles are amazing. Just filters on an iPhone 11 Pro Max and another Smokey, Smokey day- it puts a weird cast on things in pictures. (Pre-evacuation!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Same picture:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

I've been bamboozled!  No, not really. I kind of knew it was too metallic.  I thought you had coated it with something. Very artsy of you.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

